# Lister - Free cycle



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I was wondering if anyone else had applied to Lister for the free course of ivf. I sent my form in and got a reply today to say i had been selected subject to the criteria advertised with the offer.

I have to fill in a form and send it back, so at least i have that to fall back on.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen, 

Thats fantastic as a fallback. Fingers crossed you wont need it but its so reassuring to know you have a back up plan.

Your luck is in!!! 

Katie


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Woohoo!!!!!! Jilly, great news. Your luck is definitely in.   One of my friends was successful too, she got her letter today.
Hoping you dont need it cos this one WILL work                            . Hows that for PMA  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

I filled my form in and its away, i did fill in that i was currently having ivf at the min but hopefully that wont affect our chances.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG - Jillyhen that is brillant news - Congratulations im so pleased for you.  I did apply but didnt receive a letter   - ah well.  Glad someone from here has


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I wasnt going to do it but thot what the heck if im not in i cannae win. fingers crossed we wont need it.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I had got a tel call from Lister today and unfortunately due to my bmi being over 30 i dont qualify for the free ivf cycle. I was so gutted but sure there things happen.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

For goodness sake. I thought it said the free go could be used anytime this year. Surely they have to keep it for you and if you needed it would you be able to get to 30? I dont really know much about bmi, but seems pretty stringent like   

Katie x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah im raging

The girl that rang was lovely i explained that i had just started on sunday she said that shouldnt be a problem but with my bmi at 32 she said they cudnt offer it to me. I know when i was up in the rfc  last week it said on the info screen that new guidelines coming in that the bmi had to be 30 or below.

I didnt think the same but she said it would have been better to withdraw my name


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats ridiculous Jillyhen - sorry to hear that.  Hopefully you wont need it anyway


----------

